# Skrei



## punkarpfen (19. Oktober 2014)

Als erstes mal vorweg: Es geht hier nicht um das Pro und Contra Laichdorschangelei, sondern um die Qualität von Laichdorschen als Nahrungsmittel. Der Norwegische Skrei (Laichdorsch) gilt als besonders hochwertig und wird dementsprechend teuer gehandelt. Bei Laichdorschen aus der Ostsee liest man häufig, dass die Fleischqualität minderwertig sein soll, weil die Dorschmama viel Energie für die Rogenproduktion benötigt. 
Irgendwie widerspricht sich das doch... ;+


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Skrei*

Mir fallen dazu zwei Sachen ein:

 Ist der Dorsch vor, oder nach dem Laichen gefangen worden?
 In wie weit spielen die Wassertemperaturen eine Rolle? Ich habe in Nordnorwegen Dorsche gefangen, deren Fleischqualität ich über die der Ostseefische stellen möchte. War allerdings außerhalb der Laichzeit (Juni). Dort im Norden herrschten Wassertemperaturen von um die 4°.

 Ob es da Zusammenhänge gibt, ich vermute es.:m


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Skrei*

Der Norwegische Skrei ist genetisch gesehen eine eigene Dorschart.
Hat vielleicht irgendwie damit zu tun?#c


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Skrei*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Der Norwegische Skrei ist genetisch gesehen eine eigene Dorschart.
> Hat vielleicht irgendwie damit zu tun?#c




Was fürn Quatsch,
genetisch ists der Selbe wie in der Ostsee. Wohl aber ein eigener Stamm.
ich selbst finde, dass Skrei wabbelig und fade schmeckt. Er wird allerdings als besondere Delikatesse beworben . Ähnlich wie die Lachsforelle, die ja auch nur ne Regenbogenforelle ist.
#h


----------



## nordbeck (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Skrei*

ich find skrei recht lecker und eher fester als den handelsüblichen kabeljau?!

achso, kleine faustregel, je kälter das wasser, desto besser meist die qualität.

gilt für alles an meeresgetier.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Skrei*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Was fürn Quatsch,
> genetisch ists der Selbe wie in der Ostsee. Wohl aber ein eigener Stamm.ich selbst finde, dass Skrei wabbelig und fade schmeckt. Er wird allerdings als besondere Delikatesse beworben . Ähnlich wie die Lachsforelle, die ja auch nur ne Regenbogenforelle ist.#h



Das finde ich eben grade nicht! Richtiger Skrei kommt von den Lofoten und hat besonders festes Fleisch mit wenig Fett-(Wabbel-)Anteil!Er schmeckt nicht fade sondern fein! Den wenigen Skrei, den ich mir bisher geleistet habe würde ich gegen jeden Dorsch/Kabeljau 1:2 eintauschen! Auch wenn Du in der Aussage zur Art recht haben magst -> ne Bachforelle ist doch auch was ganz anderes wie ne Teichforelle!


----------

